# أول كتاب عربي شامل لشرح برنامج الرسم والتصميم الهندسي Inventor



## Mazen Alokla (4 مارس 2015)

يُعتبر هذا الكتاب من أوّل الكتب التي تجمع بين اللغة العربية البسيطة والفائدة العلمية، مبتعداً بذلك عن الطريقة النمطيّة في تأليف الكتب المختصّة بالبرامج الهندسية ، وبالتالي البعد عن التعقيد في المصطلحات، بالإضافة إلى غِناه بالأمثلة التوضيحية والتطبيقية التي توصل الفكرة بأسهل الطرق.​هو أول كتاب عربي – في هذا المجال - تبدأ أغلب فصوله بمفاهيم ومبادئ عامة تغنيك عن الرجوع إلى المراجع العلمية لمعرفة ما يجري أمامك.​يبدأ الكتاب بتعليمك كيفية الرسم الثنائي البعد باستخدام الحاسب، ثم الرسم الثلاثي البعد، وبعد ذلك كيفية النمذجة الثلاثية البعد لبناء أجسام ثلاثية البعد، ثم كيفية تجميع النماذج ( تجميع قِطع آلة مثلاً )، ثم دراسة الإجهادات المؤثرة على الأجسام، ثم الدراسة الحركية للقطع المركبة و تأثير القوى.​عدد صفحات الكتاب : 1000 صفحة.​ويمكن اختصار فصول الكتاب بالبنود التالية :​1.	الرسم الثنائي البعد 2D Sketch .​2.	الرسم الثلاثي البعد 3D Sketch​3.	النمذجة الثلاثية البعد 3D Modeling .​4.	السطوح Surfaces .​5.	بيئة تجميع النماذج Assembly .​6.	بيئة الرسم والمساقط Drawing .​7.	بيئة العرض والمخطط الانفجاري Presentation​8.	بيئة أعمال الصاج Sheet Metal .​9.	بيئة أعمال اللحام Welding .​10.	بيئة تصميم الأنابيب Tube and Pipe .​11.	تحليل ودراسة الإجهادات Stress Analysis .​12.	تحليل الإجهادات للإطارات أو العوارض المعدنية Frame Analysis .​13.	مُسرّع التصميم Design Accelerator ( تصميم : البراغي ، ووسائل نقل القدرة مثل : الأعمدة ، المسننات ، السيور ، المحامل ، الخوابير ، المانعات ، الكامات ، والنوابض ) مع الحسابات التصميمية لكل عنصر .​14.	المحاكاة الديناميكية Dynamic Simulation​لتحميل الفصل الأول من الكتاب
https://asnadstore.com/p/76gs/​


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## م.الدجيل (18 أبريل 2015)

احسنت النشر


----------



## gamecenter (21 يناير 2016)

شكرا للنشر .. اتمنى الحصول على رابط الكتاب كامل


----------



## مجاهد توتى (28 يناير 2016)

شكرا علي الكتاب الرائع .


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا ويا ليت الكتاب كامل


----------

